# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  Nilfisk c120 πρόβλημα με πίεση

## argate7

Καλησπέρα!!
Είμαι νέος στην παρέα σας. Χάζευα στο forum και διαπίστωσα πολλά κοινά όπως το μεράκι για τις επισκευές και το καλό κλίμα μεταξύ των μελών. 

Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι με το πλαστικό μηχάνημα που έχω. Είναι ένα Nilfisk c120. Από το καλοκαίρι που το κατέβασα στο εξωχικο, μάλλον πήρε άλατα. Αυτό το συμπέρανα καθώς από τότε που το χρησιμοποίησα εκεί, η πίεση σταμάτησε να δίνεται άμεσα πατώντας τη σκανδάλη. Την πατούσα και μετά από 3 δευτερόλεπτα έπαιρνε μπροστά. Για μηχάνημα 8 μηνών δεν το λες και πολύ καλό. Πλέον όμως το πράγμα έχει γίνει αγανάκτηση. Βγάζω το ακροφύσιο και η πίεση δίνεται μετά από περίπου 40 δευτερόλεπτα συνεχούς ροής νερού. Με το που μπει και το ακροφυσιο, τότε δεν έχουμε πίεση ούτε με αίτηση. 
Δοκίμασα να βάλω ξύδι στο ακροφυσιο και την πρώτη φορά έδειξε να πετυχαίνει. Μόνο όμως εκείνη τη φορά. Καμία επόμενη. Ακολουθώ τις οδηγίες από το επίσημο site και το μόνο που καταφέρνω είναι απλά για όσο έχω κλειστό το νερό από τη βανα, αλλά έχοντας στην πρίζα το πλυστικό, να ακούω το μοτέρ του μηχανήματος. Με το που ανοίξω τη βάνα, σταματάει (όπως έκανε από την πρώτη μέρα) αλλά δεν ακούγεται ποτέ ξανά, πέραν της κατάστασης με τα 40 δευτερόλεπτα που περιέγραψα νωρίτερα. Διαρροή δεν παρατηρείται πουθενά. Είτε έχω πατημένη τη σκανδάλη, είτε όχι. 
Έχει κανείς ιδέα τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει;

----------


## vasilllis

Οταν ανοιξεις το νερο σταματαει να λειτουργει το μοτερ?
Αν βγαλεις το ακροφυσιο τρεχει νερο και λειτουργει το μοτερ?Βαλε WD40

----------


## argate7

> Οταν ανοιξεις το νερο σταματαει να λειτουργει το μοτερ?
> Αν βγαλεις το ακροφυσιο τρεχει νερο και λειτουργει το μοτερ?Βαλε WD40


Από την πρώτη μέρα όταν ανοίγω το νερό το μοτέρ ξεκινάει για 1" και μετά σταματάει. 

Με το ακροφυσιο δε λειτουργεί καθόλου το μοτέρ. Χωρίς αυτό, παίρνει περίπου 40 δευτερα για να πάρει μπρος το μοτέρ. Wd40 είχα την εντύπωση πως βάζουμε στα μεταλλικά. Κάνει και για τα πλαστικά;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nyannaco

> Για μηχάνημα 8 μηνών ...


Εφόσον δεν λύνετται το θέμα με τις οδηγίες αντιμετώπισης προβλημάτων στο εγχειρίδιο χρήστη (άρα χωρίς επέμβαση στο μηχάνημα), και δεδομένου ότι είσαι στην εγγύηση, το πας στο κατάστημα που το αγόρασες ή στον αντιπρόσωπο, χωρίς να βάλεις χέρι και να ακυρώσεις την εγγύηση.

----------


## geob

Ποιους 8 μήνες? Εμένα μου έβγαλε πρόβλημα στη 5η χρήση μετά από 2 βδομάδες δηλαδή, εμένα δεν έσβηνε καθόλου συνέχεια δούλευε τό μοτέρ, επίσης όταν αφήνω τή σκανδάλη και σβήνει κάνει έναν γελοίο ήχο σα να τρίζει πόρτα... Τεσπα το έστειλα κ το έφτιαξαν( το τρίξιμο έμεινε) μάλιστα πήγα 2 φορές γιατί τα ήθελαν όλα, λάστιχο καί πιστόλι, έχει μία βαλβίδα πού καταλαβαίνει πότε έχει πίεση, αν πατάς η όχι τη σκανδάλη δηλαδή, ίσως να φταίει καί σε σένα το ίδιο. Δεν το πολύ χρησιμοποιώ οπότε δε μπορώ να πω πόσο πολύ έχει αντέξει.. αλλά φαίνεται ότι είναι προβληματικά τελικά, καί τά είχα για καλά μηχανήματα...

----------


## argate7

Πήρα τηλέφωνο στο κατάστημα που το είχα αγοράσει και κάποια στιγμή μόλις μπορέσω θα το πάω από εκεί. 
Ελπίζω να γίνει άμεσα η επισκευή γιατί δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα εύκολο να πηγαίνω συνέχεια κεντρικά και ειδικά για τέτοιες δουλειές. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## georgis

Άσχετο αλλά είχα πάρει από το (  συγχωρεμενο) alex pack ένα κινέζικο με 60 €. Του έχω πιει το αίμα τόσα χρόνια.ΔΕΝ έχει πάθει τίποτα.ενα karcher που είχα πριν στην 5ετια το πέταξα,άνοιξε η πλαστική  κεφαλή .ο Κινέζος έχει αλουμινένια.

----------


## jimmad4

Καλημέρα, το δικό μου ένα C 135 αφού έχει πλύνει διάφορα μετά από μια παύση 20 λεπτών αρνείται να ανοίξει.
Μετά από ψάξιμο σε αρκετά site απ'ότι φαίνεται έχει θέμα ο διακόπτης πίεσης στην εισαγωγή του νερού.
Εδώ https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/for...d.php?t=337634

είδα πως στο διάολο θα βγάλω το διακόπτη γιατί με μια πρώτη ματιά λες δε βγαίνει, αλλά τελικά καταλαβαίνω ότι θέλει τράβηγμα με προσοχή και μετά σπρέι σιλικόνης και πιθανόν αλλαγή των Ο rings.
Έχω 2 μέρες που ασχολούμαι. Το έχω ανοίξει 2 φορές μιας και είμαι εκτός εγγύησης εδώ και ένα μήνα και όταν και αν τα καταφέρω θα επανέλθω.

----------

